# tight collet



## Stockton (Aug 19, 2012)

I've recently purchased two new routers and each will not release my router bits. The collet seems to be gripping the bits way to tightly. When I loosen the nut to release the bit the collet stays in the router and I can't get the bits out without the help of a pry bar. I contacted the store where I got them and they said they are making the collets grip the bits tighter. He suggested taking some emery paper and try filing the inside of the collets. Any one else had this problem? I have several other routers and have never had this problem.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tom, some types of collets have a "double" release action.
You undo them until they seem loose, and then undo some more. The collet appears to go tight and then loosens so that you can remove the cutter. 
You should not need to use a 'pry bar' to remove the cutters, and you should not need to use emery paper on the collet.

What make/model of router are you using and what size router cutter?

Also some El Cheapo routers may have 12.6mm collet and not a 1/2" collet.

Where did you purchase the routers? IMHO, the person you asked at the store does not know much about routers.

Just some thoughts to help you.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

hi people said:


> I've recently purchased two new routers and each will not release my router bits. The collet seems to be gripping the bits way to tightly. When I loosen the nut to release the bit the collet stays in the router and I can't get the bits out without the help of a pry bar. I contacted the store where I got them and they said they are making the collets grip the bits tighter. He suggested taking some emery paper and try filing the inside of the collets. Any one else had this problem? I have several other routers and have never had this problem.


This thread will most likely moved to the router section, but no problem...

On all routers, I put the bits in until they bottom, move back out an 1/8" then tighen the chuck. This keeps an air section that disapates the heat a little and keeps the armature a little cooler. 2d thing it does, is if there is a heat grab between the bit and collet, once loosened, you can press in on the bit and it breaks free.

What brand/model router? I know on my Bosch and Porter Cable routers that loosening the collet nut doesn't release the collet until it turns an additional 2 turns, then it unseats the collet-- and everything is then loose. The nut is loose, then after the additional threads, uses that leverage to pull the collect loose from the chuck. I have a Harbor Freight Router that works the same, but of course it uses an interchange Bosch Collet.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

hi people said:


> I've recently purchased two new routers and each will not release my router bits. The collet seems to be gripping the bits way to tightly. When I loosen the nut to release the bit the collet stays in the router and I can't get the bits out without the help of a pry bar. I contacted the store where I got them and they said they are making the collets grip the bits tighter. He suggested taking some emery paper and try filing the inside of the collets. Any one else had this problem? I have several other routers and have never had this problem.



The only time that abrasive cloth should be used.....is for removing any upsets, or burs/high spots; from collets. A small, fine toothed file; would be best in such cases.
Paper, or cloth, will round off the edges. Not good.


----------



## Stockton (Aug 19, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Tom, some types of collets have a "double" release action.
> You undo them until they seem loose, and then undo some more. The collet appears to go tight and then loosens so that you can remove the cutter.
> You should not need to use a 'pry bar' to remove the cutters, and you should not need to use emery paper on the collet.
> 
> ...


James, I understand what you mean when you speak of a "double" release. Two of my other routers are like this. The router that is giving me the most trouble is a Hitachi M12V2. When I release the nut on the collet it doesn't pull the collet out of the router, which should release the bit, the nut separates from the collet. Maybe I have a defected nut. My newest router is a Dewalt DWP611PK. I've been playing it and some bits do come out with less effort. I purchased the Hitachi from a respected wood worker "Sommerfelds Tools" in Western Iowa, USA. Gonna call back and see if this might have the 12.6mm collet you speak of. Thanks


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Howdy James, I know I am stating the obvious but on all of my routers (10) you break the collet loose and give it a couple of more turns to break the lock on the taper of the collet to the arbor.

-Eloy


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

did you buy the routers new or used?

i have a router i bought used with a similar behavior ... probably why the guy was selling it for $5!

on mine, i'm sure the collet has gone bad and needs to be replaced.

i don't use it much. i could probably just leave a dovetail bit in it and then use that router when i want to make dovetails.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I had that same problem with a HF plunge router I purchased. After using the machine I would have to use a pair of pliers and a lot of elbow grease to remove the bit. I finally found out I could fix the problem.

The half inch collet was not assembled correctly at the factory (not assembled at all) so I did the following:

The collet was supposed to be snapped into the nut so that when the nut is loosened and removed, it pulls the collet up with it.
I placed a wooden block in my bench vise to cushion the collet side.
I placed the thin side of the collet against the wood block.
I place the large end of the nut over the collet.
Then I applied small amounts of pressure with the vise to squeeze the nut down onto the collet.

It took very little effort for the nut to "snap" onto the collet and I have not had any more similar problems.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

damnitboy said:


> Howdy James, I know I am stating the obvious but on all of my routers (10) you break the collet loose and give it a couple of more turns to break the lock on the taper of the collet to the arbor.
> 
> -Eloy


Sorry if you misunderstood me. That is what I thought I said.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:. If not, that is what I meant to say......:laugh:

Also, the problem may be with the cutter not the collet. I have a Triton TRA001 and a Makita 3612C, both supposedly with 1/2" collets. Some of my 1/2" shank cutters will fit the Triton and not the Makita and some will fit the Makita and not the Triton. I might add that some of the cutters are not top of the line, expensive cutters.:blink:


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got an M12V2 that behaves the same way at times. The problem is indeed that the nut pops off the collet instead pulling the collet up with it. Not every time, but on occaision. I was thinking about ordering a new collet, but before doing so will try seating it in the nut as suggested by WilliamM. Thanks!!


----------



## Stockton (Aug 19, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> I've got an M12V2 that behaves the same way at times. The problem is indeed that the nut pops off the collet instead pulling the collet up with it. Not every time, but on occaision. I was thinking about ordering a new collet, but before doing so will try seating it in the nut as suggested by WilliamM. Thanks!!


This is a follow up with the problem I have had with my Hitachi M12V2. I spoke again with Sommerfeld's Tool (where I purchased the router) and he said there have been a lot of complaints with this Hitachi. He is now going back to the Triton and offered to exchange my Hitachi for a Triton. I wonder if the big box store would have been so generous had I purchased from them?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

:yes2:


hi people said:


> This is a follow up with the problem I have had with my Hitachi M12V2. I spoke again with Sommerfeld's Tool (where I purchased the router) and he said there have been a lot of complaints with this Hitachi. He is now going back to the Triton and offered to exchange my Hitachi for a Triton. I wonder if the big box store would have been so generous had I purchased from them?


mine is. i can use something 10 times and return it and say i was not happy with it., and they will give me a full refund with no questions asked. one manager even gave me a returned 10" miter saw for $19

then again, they know me because i go there pretty much every day and wander around on my lunch break


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope this is not a problem with the type of collet. My new Triton TRB001 has this type of collet. I tested the 1/4" collet today and it did not seem to need excessive force to tighten or loosen,


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> then again, they know me because i go there pretty much every day and wander around on my lunch break


I thought I was the only one that did that!! LOL Matter of fact, sometimes I help the employees find something for a customer.


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry James, I read your post again and your right. I try to participate in this forum but sometimes time constraints lead me to blast through the post's. I understand your breaking the lock of the taper but the collet still is to tight. I own a machine shop and I have had this problem myself and I would run a .500" carbide tip chucking reamer through the collet by hand in a tap handle and that has worked well if you have access to a reamer but it has to be carbide tipped as collets are around 54 to 62 RC hardness. Anyway thanks for going easy on me for my mistake. Good luck.
-Eloy


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> I thought I was the only one that did that!! LOL Matter of fact, sometimes I help the employees find something for a customer.


Me also. I figure I've been there much too much when you know the store better than the employees... LOL


----------

